# SQL Server unter Linux



## Eroli (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine ASP.NET Seite unter Windows mit einem MS SQL Server (Express Edition 2005 oder so) und das möchte ich nun auf Linux hosten. Geht mit Mono und xsp2 auch schon, allerdings brauche ich jetzt eine Datenbank und möchte nicht alles umschreiben müssen, deswegen:
Gibt es einen SQL Server(mit dem von MS kompatibel) für Linux?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2007)

Einen der vollstaendig mit MSSQL kompatibel wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht finden, aber MySQL und PostgreSQL sind ganz gute SQL-Server.
Zudem unterscheiden sich normale Queries bei den verschiedenen SQL-Dialekten eh kaum, sodass es hier eigentlich kaum zu Problemen kommen sollte.
Bei der Tabellenerstellung hingegen koennte es durchaus Probleme geben da z.B. Datentypen anders heissen koennen.


----------



## andy72 (31. Mai 2007)

Folgender Vorschlag:

in PHP den MS-SQL auslesen und dann mit PHP in MySQL umwandeln - sollte doch funktionieren *denk*


```
$SQL = "SHOW TABLES";
$res = mssql_query($SQL);
while( $ret = mssql_fetch_array($res) ) {
  $table = $ret[0];
  $SQL_tbl = "DESC $table";
  $res_tbl = mssql_query($SQL_tbl);
  $ret_tbl = mssql_fetch_array($res_tbl);
  // Hier Code um Tabelle neu zu schreiben im MySQL
}
```


----------



## Eroli (31. Mai 2007)

Benutze nur kein PHP, sondern ASP.NET für meine Webseiten...

Aber ich glaube, ich könnte fast problemlos auf MySql umsteigen - die haben dann ja auch nen Server für Linux...


----------



## andy72 (31. Mai 2007)

Was für ein OS hat denn Dein Server ? Eigentlich spielt das keine grosse Rolle, da Apache mit PHP sowie ASP-Modul und Frontpage-Erweiterngen auf Linux sowie auch auf Windows läuft,
dazu der MySQL-Server, der auch auf Linux und Windows läuft - damit kannst Du natürlich schon was anfangen. PHP bedeutet ja nicht, dass man Linux braucht - wäre evtl. nur einfacher, deine SQL-Sachen schnell zu migrieren 

Habe leider auch keine Ahnung, in wie weit deine SQL-Selections dem Standard SQL entsprechen - wenn ja, ist es evtl. möglich vom MS-SQL einen Dump der DB zu machen.
Wenn Du diesen hast, kannst Du den Problemlos in MySQL und/oder PostgreSQL importieren.


----------



## Eroli (31. Mai 2007)

OHja, das ist auch eine Idee - einfach Exportieren und Importieren.

Die Befehle die von den Seiten ausgeführt werden muss ich aber eh noch ändern...


----------

